# Filling in around a tree...



## Uncle Leo (Aug 3, 2007)

This is not me or my trees or my yard, but I was out on a walk around the neighborhood a few days ago and noticed one homeowner built up an oblong block wall about 18 inches high around his two front yard trees, which appeared to be approximately 15 yrs old... then filled in the area with dirt. I think he wanted to give the illusion that the trees were "up" higher than the surrounding yard, along with creating a raised flower planter around the trees, but to do so he buried the base of the trees in all that dirt.

I've been on this forum only a few days, but even I'm thinking that can't be good for the trees, right?

Unfortunately, I do not know what kind of trees.


----------



## Elmore (Aug 3, 2007)

Correct. I would warn your neighbor about his ignorance in order for him to correct his mistake. Maybe refer him to Arborist Site. heh heh


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 3, 2007)

Bad idea, trees need air,water & light to survive. And the extra soil around the base will cut off a good supple or air to the roots. The tree will compensate by trying to grow new roots into this new layer of upper soil, which could cause girdling and other issues. I am sure a lot of work went into this project but it will cause more problems down the road.


----------



## TreeWizard (Aug 19, 2007)

As an old fellow once told me " A tree has 2 kinds of wood, the kind that likes to be above ground and the kind that likes to be below ground. If you mix the two up, the tree will die."


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea, this is definatly one bad idea. When i was in high school, we did a lot of the ladscaping around the whole school, one of the FIRST things we learned was not to even put mulch RIGHt up to the tree, the bottom of the trunk is where a good amount of water goes in, and if thats covered with 18 inches thats going to create some REAL issues!!


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 21, 2007)

4" is the most you want to build up around the base of a tree. And that is if it was planted right to begin with. Anymore and your looking for trouble.


----------



## lees trees (Aug 26, 2007)

root flair is very sensitive cover it up with to much mulch and the tree will die even more so with dirt could take 3 to 7years of slow death


----------

